# Are You Going to Any Concerts This Summer?



## MissLily123 (May 24, 2015)

I am going to see Fall Out Boy this summer, and was wondering if any of you had a concert you are going to :3


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (May 24, 2015)

Hell yeah! ^.^ 

I'm seeing my favourite canadian band, Marianas Trench for the 4th time this summer! I'm so stoked because I managed to get Platinum VIP (which is like the highest form of vip you can get) and so I'm meeting them again for the 4th time. :3 

Gah, i'm so stoked! 47 more days :3


----------



## MissLily123 (May 24, 2015)

ElysiaCrossing said:


> Hell yeah! ^.^
> 
> I'm seeing my favourite canadian band, Marianas Trench for the 4th time this summer! I'm so stoked because I managed to get Platinum VIP (which is like the highest form of vip you can get) and so I'm meeting them again for the 4th time. :3
> 
> Gah, i'm so stoked! 47 more days :3



Ooh!! I have heard of them! They are pretty good! Heck, I would be excited too!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (May 24, 2015)

Of course not....I rather stay home and play games.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (May 24, 2015)

No. I prefer not listening to music that I like being distorted by a bunch of sweaty screaming people.


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 24, 2015)

My mom and I were talking about going to see Taylor Swift, but I'm not sure if we will or not. I'd also like to go see Marina and the Diamonds or Florence + the Machine, so any of the three would be awesome by me. 

Have fun at the FOB concert! I've only just started listening to some of their newer stuff, and I definitely prefer American Beauty/ American Psycho over Save Rock and Roll.


----------



## MissLily123 (May 24, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> My mom and I were talking about going to see Taylor Swift, but I'm not sure if we will or not. I'd also like to go see Marina and the Diamonds or Florence + the Machine, so any of the three would be awesome by me.
> 
> Have fun at the FOB concert! I've only just started listening to some of their newer stuff, and I definitely prefer American Beauty/ American Psycho over Save Rock and Roll.


 

Why thank you I will ^.^ and Yes I do agree with you there. The only song I really love from Save Rock and Roll is Alone together.


----------



## Saylor (May 24, 2015)

I want to see Passion Pit so badly but they're coming here in just a few days so I'm not sure yet if I'll be able to, but I'm gonna try. I also wanna go see Copeland, Cage the Elephant, and Florence + the Machine if possible.


----------



## Karminny (May 24, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Why thank you I will ^.^ and Yes I do agree with you there. The only song I really love from Save Rock and Roll is Alone together.



I love fob, and their whole Save Rock and Roll album! Imma go see if theyre playing where im at now actually!


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 24, 2015)

Saylor said:


> I want to see Passion Pit so badly but they're coming here in just a few days so I'm not sure yet if I'll be able to, but I'm gonna try. I also wanna go see Copeland, Cage the Elephant, and Florence + the Machine if possible.



Omg, Passion Pit would be so cool! I hope you get to go.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 24, 2015)

I wish I could go to some Bradio concerts


----------



## tumut (May 24, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> No. I prefer not listening to music that I like being distorted by a bunch of sweaty screaming people.



Same here, I'd rather listen to music with my ear buds in my air conditioned room. I've been to concerts before and hated it. I know you get to see the actual artists there, but honestly I could care less.


----------



## Trundle (May 25, 2015)

Yes, my band is opening for a band with 600,000 likes on facebook in August.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

Jackson Browne, AC/DC fo' sho'

Then maybe a few in the amusement park here, they had a nice line-up yo


----------



## oswaldies (May 25, 2015)

the 2 last summers i saw big time rush, probably not this year ; v ;​


----------



## MissLily123 (May 25, 2015)

Trundle said:


> Yes, my band is opening for a band with 600,000 likes on facebook in August.



Wow! That is something to be excited about!


----------



## himeki (May 25, 2015)

Yes, I'm going to a few festivals!
I really hope Julian Cope has a concert soon. I missed it due to illness last time ;w;


----------



## MissLily123 (May 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yes, I'm going to a few festivals!
> I really hope Julian Cope has a concert soon. I missed it due to illness last time ;w;



That stinks that you couldn't go! I hope you are luckier this time around!


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

Totes gonna go see Alice Cooper. Couldn't go when he was here 4 years ago at that place so f yeah


----------



## MissLily123 (May 25, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Totes gonna go see Alice Cooper. Couldn't go when he was here 4 years ago at that place so f yeah




Nice!


----------



## penguins (May 25, 2015)

awkwardswedishfish said:


> the 2 last summers i saw big time rush, probably not this year ; v ;​



jeez i totally forgot about them wow


----------



## kikiiii (May 25, 2015)

hopefully alt-j im always broke so im not sure tho


----------



## Karminny (May 25, 2015)

I might be able to go see fob! Theyre gonna be in VA beach june 28! Im seeing if my friend wants to go w me!


----------



## MissLily123 (May 25, 2015)

Karminny said:


> I might be able to go see fob! Theyre gonna be in VA beach june 28! Im seeing if my friend wants to go w me!



I am seeing them June 18th!


----------



## Karminny (May 25, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I am seeing them June 18th!



omg that's so exciting! Im trying to get the really good seats, which are jst under $100!


----------



## MissLily123 (May 25, 2015)

Karminny said:


> omg that's so exciting! Im trying to get the really good seats, which are jst under $100!



Nice, I got 4 tickets on my birthday to go see them and we are in the pit so it will be exciting!!


----------



## Karminny (May 25, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Nice, I got 4 tickets on my birthday to go see them and we are in the pit so it will be exciting!!



Omg that's exciting! I want seats in the pit! They aren't as expensive as I thought!


----------



## MissLily123 (May 25, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Omg that's exciting! I want seats in the pit! They aren't as expensive as I thought!




I wouldn't know the price cause my parents didn't tell me but I am surprised they aren't expensive!


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 25, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## MissLily123 (May 25, 2015)

penguins said:


> jeez i totally forgot about them wow




Same here!


----------



## ThomasNLD (May 25, 2015)

I went to AC/DC already and wanted to take my father to Charles Aznavour, but he was sold out already.....
He is a big fan of him and it might be his last show in Holland. (He is really old).


----------



## MissLily123 (May 25, 2015)

ThomasNLD said:


> I went to AC/DC already and wanted to take my father to Charles Aznavour, but he was sold out already.....
> He is a big fan of him and it might be his last show in Holland. (He is really old).



Awh, well I wish your dad good health!


----------



## himeki (May 25, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> That stinks that you couldn't go! I hope you are luckier this time around!



Hopefully!


----------



## ThomasNLD (May 25, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Awh, well I wish your dad good health!



Thats very sweet, but my father is healthy as a horse. He never even gets the flu, haha.

I meant Charles Aznavour actually. He still performs, but he is aged 91. So it becomes more probable he will cut down on giving concerts abroad and maybe concerts all together. Although with his passion, he might actually pass on, while on stage.....


----------



## Chris01 (May 25, 2015)

I'm hoping to return to a little known festival near where I live called Goatfest


----------



## Ramza (May 25, 2015)

I was going to go see Melt-Banana on Thursday but I have work the next day, I have to get up at 5AM. So, I'm gonna have to unfortunately pass.


----------



## Psydye (May 25, 2015)

I've never been to a concert and probably never will....I have social anxiety. I'd need like Klonopins or something to keep it 'tolerable'.


----------



## ThomasNLD (May 26, 2015)

Psydye said:


> I've never been to a concert and probably never will....I have social anxiet. I'd need like Klonopins or something to keep it 'tolerable'.



I used oxazepam (and beer), but still felt it until the support act came out.
Its difficult to deal with and I wouldn`t do it for other bands probably. I would have went to Charles Aznavour because it attracts a very different crowd, which lowers my social anxiety. 

Even with the medication and beer, its still difficult. I didn`t sleep all night beforehand. I knew I wouldn`t, I had school once a week for 3 years and couldn`t sleep before that either.
I felt AC/DC was worth it and I was right, but it is difficult to explain the proces to someone who doesn`t have social anxiety; buying the tickets, anxiety rising when the concert date comes closer, the actual sleepless night beforehand, the anxiety when traveling to the concert and waiting in a crowd of thousands of people.

All my father said was: "Everybody gets a little scared before something like that."
Thats a guy who knows my lifestyle, my sleepless nights before school, everything. go figure.

I can understand your perspective. Thats all I wanted to say really. The first thing I thought when it was over was how I never would do something like that again. While my brother in law, with whom I went, said; "Lets keep our eyes open for more good concerts."

It can be a lonely world.....


----------



## Psydye (May 26, 2015)

ThomasNLD said:


> I used oxazepam (and beer), but still felt it until the support act came out.
> Its difficult to deal with and I wouldn`t do it for other bands probably. I would have went to Charles Aznavour because it attracts a very different crowd, which lowers my social anxiety.
> 
> Even with the medication and beer, its still difficult. I didn`t sleep all night beforehand. I knew I wouldn`t, I had school once a week for 3 years and couldn`t sleep before that either.
> ...


My condolences. Anxiety sucks!


----------



## doveling (May 26, 2015)

going to see maroon 5 this september, as well as ed sheeran woot~~


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2015)

ThomasNLD said:


> Thats very sweet, but my father is healthy as a horse. He never even gets the flu, haha.
> 
> I meant Charles Aznavour actually. He still performs, but he is aged 91. So it becomes more probable he will cut down on giving concerts abroad and maybe concerts all together. Although with his passion, he might actually pass on, while on stage.....


Holy .. man he must be passionate indeed.

With that said I can't wait for july..mangoes!


----------



## HeyPatience (May 26, 2015)

The only big concert Im going to is probably Summer Slaughter. It looks like itll be a fun show, but Ill definitely not be going near any of the pits at that show >_<


----------



## Penny Lane (May 26, 2015)

I'm seeing alt-J in October, a little past summer but still!!


----------



## eggs (May 26, 2015)

sadly, no. i'd like to see a daft punk concert one day, though, and i think it's pretty likely, given that they've came to houston before and i'll be turning 18 next year.
other than that, i don't want to go to any concerts. too many people, too much money, and there's not really any bands/groups/musicians i'd like to see live when i can simply listen to their music electronically.


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2015)

I'll be going to see AlterRed in a couple of weeks. 

I was meant to see them May 2013 but the venue was (temporarily) shut down on short notice by the council after failing a safety check, so the gig was cancelled several hours before it was meant to start.


----------



## MissLily123 (May 26, 2015)

peoyne said:


> going to see maroon 5 this september, as well as ed sheeran woot~~



Maroon 5 has always been a favorite of mine! And Adam Levine, <3


----------



## TouchMySugarPie (May 26, 2015)

I'm going to see Fall Out Boy this summer too! <3 but that's it for me


----------



## MissLily123 (May 26, 2015)

TouchMySugarPie said:


> I'm going to see Fall Out Boy this summer too! <3 but that's it for me



Awesome! I just have to say your username cracked me up!


----------



## TouchMySugarPie (May 26, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Awesome! I just have to say your username cracked me up!



haha I hear that from most people!


----------



## MissLily123 (May 26, 2015)

TouchMySugarPie said:


> haha I hear that from most people!



It's perfect!


----------



## TouchMySugarPie (May 26, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> It's perfect!



haha thank you very much!


----------



## Eldin (May 27, 2015)

Yeah, I'm pretty excited for this summer.

In June I'm going to see USS & Tokyo Police Club, Hey Rosetta in July, and _hopefully_ Matt Mays in August.


----------



## KiloPatches (May 27, 2015)

Wow, lots of Fall Out Boy fans here! 

I am seeing WEIRD AL YANKOVIC in June!!!! For his Mandatory Fun Tour. 
I have VIP Tickets, which includes a special package to a Meet & Greet Pre-Concert Party at the "Mandatory Lounge" XD I GET TO HANG OUT WITH WEIRD AL! I am going with my boyfriend, Weird Al is his idol..... he is either going to piss himself, pass out, or both.....  We get a bunch of swag, posters, autographed stuff. All of us sit in the first two rows of the concert and have drink service to our seats!!!!  

Its being held in a Casino in town. We went all out, we booked a hotel room with a jacuzzi to stay the night, and reserved a table at the Casino's 5-star restaurant. ^^

SO EXCITED!!!!


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)

^ That sounds so awesome. He's playing here in September, might grab one of the guys cause I know he likes him and jav a blast.


----------



## MissLily123 (May 27, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Wow, lots of Fall Out Boy fans here!
> 
> I am seeing WEIRD AL YANKOVIC in June!!!! For his Mandatory Fun Tour.
> I have VIP Tickets, which includes a special package to a Meet & Greet Pre-Concert Party at the "Mandatory Lounge" XD I GET TO HANG OUT WITH WEIRD AL! I am going with my boyfriend, Weird Al is his idol..... he is either going to piss himself, pass out, or both.....  We get a bunch of swag, posters, autographed stuff. All of us sit in the first two rows of the concert and have drink service to our seats!!!!
> ...



Weird Al is AMAZING!! I am  fan of his older songs myself ^.^


----------



## Rizies (May 27, 2015)

Unfortunately, I am not that big into concerts.  I've only gone to warped tour, several years ago, and Hedley last March.  Although I am quite envious because my friend gets to work at Ed Sheeran and Shaina Twain.  

If I do go to any concerts, I'd go see Hedley again in August.


----------



## MissLily123 (May 27, 2015)

Rizies said:


> Unfortunately, I am not that big into concerts.  I've only gone to warped tour, several years ago, and Hedley last March.  Although I am quite envious because my friend gets to work at Ed Sheeran and Shaina Twain.
> 
> If I do go to any concerts, I'd go see Hedley again in August.



I've always wanted to go to Warped Tour. I heard its pretty hectic though.


----------



## (ciel) (May 27, 2015)

Fall Out Boy would be really cool...they're one of the only American bands I listen to and I'd love to see them sometime but they're so big.

In July, I'm seeing the kpop group BTS and I'm so excited! I've got a good seat, and I also have a little chance to meet them, and it's going to be so awesome.


----------



## MissLily123 (May 27, 2015)

(ciel) said:


> Fall Out Boy would be really cool...they're one of the only American bands I listen to and I'd love to see them sometime but they're so big.
> 
> In July, I'm seeing the kpop group BTS and I'm so excited! I've got a good seat, and I also have a little chance to meet them, and it's going to be so awesome.



I have never listened to a kpop band before. Any recommendations?


----------



## (ciel) (May 27, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I have never listened to a kpop band before. Any recommendations?



Oh gosh... Well, my favourites are Bigbang, Vixx (who I got to see last november!!), BTS, and Infinite. And then for girl groups, F(X), 2ne1, APink, and Orange Caramel are all good


----------



## Ichigo. (May 27, 2015)

So far, no. But my friend just asked me if I'd go see Beach House with her later this year. I'd like to, but I'm not fond of the venue, and I've been listening to mostly kpop lately so I don't know if it'll really be worth it at this point.


----------



## Rizies (May 27, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I've always wanted to go to Warped Tour. I heard its pretty hectic though.



Haha, it was interesting nonetheless.  It was just by chance that warped came to our city, they cancelled a city from their tour for some reason, and randomly picked ours.  That's the only time it has been in our city, and it's fairly small compared to other stops.  When I went, I got to see Katy Perry before she turned into a spectacle.  Her only hit was I Kissed a Girl.  I wanted to see The Academy Is.... and they were awesome.

It was a last minute decision on my end, my friend begged me to go.  She went and bought the tickets like five minutes before the box office closed the night before.  I'm happy I went, it just sucked because it was super hot and sunny that day.  And the next day I was outside all day at our annual fair.  I was so sick the next day from being dehydrated and the heat.


----------



## MissLily123 (May 27, 2015)

Rizies said:


> Haha, it was interesting nonetheless.  It was just by chance that warped came to our city, they cancelled a city from their tour for some reason, and randomly picked ours.  That's the only time it has been in our city, and it's fairly small compared to other stops.  When I went, I got to see Katy Perry before she turned into a spectacle.  Her only hit was I Kissed a Girl.  I wanted to see The Academy Is.... and they were awesome.
> 
> It was a last minute decision on my end, my friend begged me to go.  She went and bought the tickets like five minutes before the box office closed the night before.  I'm happy I went, it just sucked because it was super hot and sunny that day.  And the next day I was outside all day at our annual fair.  I was so sick the next day from being dehydrated and the heat.



I wouldn't be able to stand the heat either! But at least you enjoyed it to an extent ^.^


----------



## HopeForHyrule (May 29, 2015)

Yeah...going to see Third Eye Blind next month and even though it isn't summer yet, I went to see Daniel and the Lion last weekend. My boyfriend and I saw 'em for the first time when they opened for Counting Crows last year. We're probably gonna see them again in July when they play in Pittsburgh.


----------



## infinikitten (May 29, 2015)

Sadly, no. The only people I'd really look forward to seeing aren't touring within a reasonable driving distance. I saw Coheed last summer though and they were great, but it was still light out and the stadium was only half-full so I felt kind of bad about that. I wouldn't want to play to a bunch of brightly-lit, mostly-empty seats. (They did play my favorite song though, just after Claudio had said in a Reddit AMA that it "wasn't possible" to play it live for some reason, so I might have shed a tear or two like a big sentimental baby)



Flutterlove said:


> Yeah...going to see Third Eye Blind next month and even though it isn't summer yet, I went to see Daniel and the Lion last weekend. My boyfriend and I saw 'em for the first time when they opened for Counting Crows last year. We're probably gonna see them again in July when they play in Pittsburgh.



I didn't know Third Eye Blind was still active, let alone touring! Good for you, super jealous over here. I would've liked to see them but they're probably not coming through my area (bands very rarely do - surrounding states only)


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 29, 2015)

going to a house show for a band full of guys I went to high school with along with my best friends band and my coworkers band

in terms of real concerts I don't really have any plans to see anyone other than Death Grips.


----------



## MissLily123 (May 29, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


> going to a house show for a band full of guys I went to high school with along with my best friends band and my coworkers band
> 
> in terms of real concerts I don't really have any plans to see anyone other than Death Grips.



Sounds fun!


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2015)

Hopefully seeing Slash on sunday, ayy.


----------



## Fine (May 29, 2015)

I'm going to an Ed Sheeran concert in Winnipeg<3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

I really wish I would have had the money to go to Bottlerock in Napa this week. =[ But I am le broke, so many good bands this year.


----------



## MissLily123 (May 30, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Hopefully seeing Slash on sunday, ayy.



Well I hope you have fun if you go!


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Well I hope you have fun if you go!



Yeah if it's not raining all day heavily like today, going for sure. I don't want to stand there if it's full rain all day and night though.


----------



## MissLily123 (May 30, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Yeah if it's not raining all day heavily like today, going for sure. I don't want to stand there if it's full rain all day and night though.



Its pretty windy where I live right now. All the dandelion seeds are irritating me. xD


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Its pretty windy where I live right now. All the dandelion seeds are irritating me. xD



I used to be afraid of dand seeds when I was a toddler. yes really.

I hope it's nice tomorrow though. Today has been all rain, but I had to jav a trip into town, tat jacket doe


----------



## MissLily123 (May 30, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I used to be afraid of dand seeds when I was a toddler. yes really.
> 
> I hope it's nice tomorrow though. Today has been all rain, but I had to jav a trip into town, tat jacket doe



XD I was scared of flies when I was little. Now they just annoy me.


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> XD I was scared of flies when I was little. Now they just annoy me.



Still scared of wasps and those with their long tube at the end.. wood wasp

Anyways to get back on topic, I really hope I can see Alice Cooper in July, I wanted to see him some years ago but I couldn't, so yah.


----------



## MissLily123 (May 30, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Still scared of wasps and those with their long tube at the end.. wood wasp
> 
> Anyways to get back on topic, I really hope I can see Alice Cooper in July, I wanted to see him some years ago but I couldn't, so yah.



I have never listened to him. I have been hearing good things about his music though. Any recommendations?


----------



## Jarrad (May 30, 2015)

no but im going to egypt


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I have never listened to him. I have been hearing good things about his music though. Any recommendations?



Poison is probably one of his more well-known songs.. Hey Stoopid, School's Out as well

He's done a lot though so have fun going through his discography ^^


----------



## MissLily123 (May 30, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Poison is probably one of his more well-known songs.. Hey Stoopid, School's Out as well
> 
> He's done a lot though so have fun going through his discography ^^



Oh boy. XD I guess I will need as much luck as I can get!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> no but im going to egypt



That's so cool!


----------



## acnlanna (May 30, 2015)

I'm going to see The Tragically Hip and The Drop Kick Murphy's at Ottawa Blues Fest but I would love to go to Osheaga in Montreal to see The Decemberists, Arkells, Weezer, Interpol.. Etc.


----------



## MissLily123 (May 31, 2015)

acnlanna said:


> I'm going to see The Tragically Hip and The Drop Kick Murphy's at Ottawa Blues Fest but I would love to go to Osheaga in Montreal to see The Decemberists, Arkells, Weezer, Interpol.. Etc.




I hope you have fun!


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

Seems better weather today/tonight so we can go see Slash, yay!


----------



## MissLily123 (May 31, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Seems better weather today/tonight so we can go see Slash, yay!



Yes! Have fun!


----------



## Enny156 (May 31, 2015)

In the end of june I'm going to Bravalla (a swedish festival)!  I finally get to see Muse, my favorite band that i've been wanting to see for like.. seven years now o: And also Mew, and Calvin Harris, and Seynabo Sey and many many more. I'm a little worried about the weather though... It feels more like early fall than early summer right now... s:


----------



## Tessie (May 31, 2015)

Next week I'm going to NYC to the Govenor Ball Music Festival  gonna be a lot of good bands! I'm excited for Odesza, and Little Dragon. it's a 3 day event, I'm excited!


----------



## MissLily123 (May 31, 2015)

Tessie said:


> Next week I'm going to NYC to the Govenor Ball Music Festival  gonna be a lot of good bands! I'm excited for Odesza, and Little Dragon. it's a 3 day event, I'm excited!



Sounds Fun!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Enny156 said:


> In the end of june I'm going to Bravalla (a swedish festival)!  I finally get to see Muse, my favorite band that i've been wanting to see for like.. seven years now o: And also Mew, and Calvin Harris, and Seynabo Sey and many many more. I'm a little worried about the weather though... It feels more like early fall than early summer right now... s:



I love Calvin Harris!!


----------



## Minene (May 31, 2015)

bangtan boys in july


----------



## jasa11 (May 31, 2015)

yea..probubly blod on the floor dance and maybe even austin mathers


----------



## MissLily123 (May 31, 2015)

jasa11 said:


> yea..probubly blod on the floor dance and maybe even austin mathers



Love BOTDF!


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

yasss. went to see slash featuring myles kennedy and the conspirators tonight

flippin awesome!


----------



## MissLily123 (May 31, 2015)

Noiru said:


> yasss. went to see slash featuring myles kennedy and the conspirators tonight
> 
> flippin awesome!



Awesome! I am glad you had fun!


----------

